# Problème installation Ubuntu



## dendenmushi (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un problème très particulier, je pense....
J'ai voulu installer ubuntu sur une partition crée avec boot camp....

J'ai commis ma premiere erreur en suivant 2 tuto differents sur le net, et j'ai supprimé ma partition sda3 avec l'install d'ubuntu. Je me suis apercu de mon erreur et j'ai voulu redemarrer sur mac os pour recreer la partition.

MAIS le bluetooth ne marche pas avec ubuntu en essai (live) lorsque j'éteignais l'imac...le cd d'ubunt s'éjectait puis me demander d'appuyer sur entrèe mais mon clavier ne marchait plus....


J'ai eu la mauvaise idée de mettre le cd d'installation de mac os pour que l'ordi me donne le choix de redémarrer correctement. Mais l'ordi se fige sur une page blache puis noire....j'ai essayé de commander l'ejection par tous les moyens et meme avec un clavier en usb.


SANS RESULTAT....



Est il possible de l'enlever manuellement? Suis-je obligé de le porter au SAV en sachant que j'habite à granade en Espagne et que j'ai acheté l'imac à Toulouse!!!


Merci pour votre aide....:rose:


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

tu as essayer de redémarrer le mac avec le CD de mac osx dedans ( clavier usb mac) en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée. il devrait te proposer de démarer soit sur une partition soit sur le DVD de mac osX.

sinon pour ejecter le cd tu demarres le mac en maintenat la touche eject ou le clic gache de la souris ennfoncée ( en connexion usb si le bluetooth est inopérant


----------



## dendenmushi (29 Octobre 2010)

J'ai justement insérer le cd de mac os en espérant qu'il me donne le choix en appuyant sur la touche alt.

MAIS tout ce qui est bluetooth ne marche pas ni la souris ni mon clavier sans fil...Lorsque j'essayais ubuntu j'utilisais une souris usb.


If faudrait que je trouve un moyen d'ejecter le cd de mac pour remettre celui d'ubuntu et éteindre l'ordinateur en pouvant appuyer sur entrée avec le clavier usb que je viens de me faire prêter.

Mais je ne trouve aucun moyen pour ejecter ce dernier. Image blanche au démarrage...puis noire.


Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------

Mais le clavier n'est pas un clavier mac neanmoins je l'ai testé juste avant sur un macbook et pas de souci pour ejecter un cd en appuyant sur F12.




C'est comme si le usb n'était pas pris en compte....vu que l'ordi attend le cd d'install ubuntu....


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

tu peux ejecter le CD avec une souris USB clic gauche pendant le démarrage. j'espère que tu as une sauvegarde de ton systeme...


----------



## dendenmushi (29 Octobre 2010)

J'ai essayer cette méthode auparavant sans succés.... 

C'est pour çà que j'ai l'impression que l'ordi ne prend pas en compte l'usb...la souris s'allume mais le clic gauche maintenu ne fonctionne pas....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h29 ----------

Le cd tourne, l'ordi cherche puis plus rien....Je suis sur que ce nest rien de grave mais que l'ordi est perdu juste pk il attendait un autre cd....

Mais je trouve vraiment bizarre que l'usb ne marche pas...


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

tu devrais booter sur le DVD de mac osX avec un clavier filaire mac...

demarrer sur le DVD de mac osx peut être long ... entre 2 et 4 minutes ...


----------



## dendenmushi (29 Octobre 2010)

Au bout d'un petit moment, j'ai un écran noir avec écrit style démarrage diificile :

No bootable device--insert boot disk and press any key


Mais je ne peux ni ejecter ni presser une touche


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

branche un clavier usb *MAC*


----------



## dendenmushi (29 Octobre 2010)

Je vais essayer de me rendre à l'apple store de mac à 5 heures car les magasins n'ouvrent qu'a cette heure ci en Andalousie mais j'ai l'impression que meme avec un clavier filaire mac la reaction sera la meme....la touche alt est la même; non?
Je vais essayer de le faire avec le macbook pour voir...si ca marche alors ca devrait marcher sur mon imac, non?


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

si tu as un clone sur un DD exterrne de ta partition mac osX ( ce que tu devrais avoir fait avant toute manip sur la partition systeme) branche le et tente de demarrer dessus via la touche alt enfoncée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------

autre solution branche ton mac a ton macbook via un cable firewire et tente demarre tes deux mac et vois si depusi le macbook tu peux réparer le disque de ton imac


----------



## dendenmushi (29 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de tester avec le macbook pas de soucis pour choisir le mode de démarrage...ZUT

Non, je n'ai pas de sauvegarde de mon système, si je n'avais pas fait cette erreur d'introduire le cd de mac, tout se serait bien passé...(je n'ai pas de dd assez grand pour faire un timemachine  )

Je n'ai pas de cable firewire pour tester ce genre de manipulation mais j'ai du mal à croire que le macbook peut changer quelque chose si l'ordi ne demarre pas du tout....

La seule solution que j'envisage c'est de pouvoir remplacer le cd de mac os inséré dedans avec mon cd d'install d'ubuntu....


(((((((((((((((


Merci pour tous tes messages...ca veut dire qu'il n'y pas de silution manuelle pour ejecter un cd, non?


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

ben si justement il se peut que le macbook voit le DD de l'imac ( comme s'il était un DD externe) et du coup tu pourrais le réparer.

C'est pas d'avoir mis le DD de osx qui pose problème, c'est plutôt le fait d'avoir surpprimé une partition et la machine ne sait plus où booter. 

Un clavier mac usb pourrais aussi t'être utile...  

RQ: pour la connection macbook imac ça peut peut-être marcher avec un câble USB


----------



## dendenmushi (29 Octobre 2010)

Le seul souci que j'ai pu créer avec ubuntu est d'avoir supprimé la partition sda3 mais je ne pense pas qu'il y a eu de repercution sur le système...non? Tu crois que le problème pourrait venir de là...??? même si je l'ai lu sur un tuto pour un multiboot, le tuto expliquer de recréer 3 autres partitions apres avoir supprimé la sd3

Ce n'était pas ce tuto mais je viens d'en trouver un autre... http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-38-7650636-1-0-1-0-0.htm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------

oui mais je n'ai pas touché aux partitions systemes....

Je vais essayer par ethernet....mais le probleme c'est que le imac n'affiche rien...donc la connection ne pourra s'effectuée, non? Je teste de suite...


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

ben justement tu as supprimé la partition sda3. mais au niveau du grub pour l'amorcage d'ubuntu il faut lui indiquer la sda4 sinon et bien tu flingue l'amorcage du mac et nada pour booter sur osx après. ça se fait juste après la suppression de la sda3 et lordqu'il te demanbde pour ler point d'amorcage faut lui indiquer sda4 pour ca faut alller sur option avant de faire suivant à un moment. ( je te dis ça de mémoire ) 

Il aurait été bon d'installer aussi rEFIt sur ton mac avant de lancer l'install d'ubuntu.

avec un câble ethernet aucune idée si cela va marcher... ( j'en doute) avec un câble firewire...  

Mais le truc surtout c'est d'avoir un clavier mac USB et là tu boot sur le dvd de mac osx et tu arranges les choses.


----------



## dendenmushi (29 Octobre 2010)

Merci...
Je n'arrive à rien...je vais aller a l'apple store pour demander conseil apres je ne sais pas comment je vais pouvoir me procurer un clavier mac usb ...

La partition sda3 est la partition windows que je venais de creer avec boot camp sur le tuto que je suivais il disait d'installer ubuntu avant d'installer rEFIt...

Bref, j'ai fait mon boulet, je crois....pour rien!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------

Sur le cd de mac, je pourrais avoir le choix de retrouver mon système ou je dois vraiment reinstaller?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

pas obligé rEFIt doit être installer sur la partiton mac osx. Je pense que c'est donc un triple boot que tu veux faire... si c'est un dual boot mac osx ubuntu pas besoin d'utiliser bootcamp


----------



## bertrand47 (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
de mon côté, j'ai voulu essayer Ubuntu avec un LiveCD et je ne peux plus redémarrer sur mon disque dur OS X. Mon clavier ne répond pas au démarrage du Live CD quand il y a proposition de démarrer sur disque dur de départ. Avez vous une idée ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

redemarre le mac en appuyant sur la touche alt


----------



## dendenmushi (1 Novembre 2010)

J'ai du amener mon amac chez le reparateur, qui en 2 secondes grace à un clavier mac a reussi à démarrer l'os.

ENFONCER LA TOUCHE MAIS AVEC UN CLAVIER USB MC 


MERCI....


RESOLU


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2010)

c'est bien ce que je te disais depuis le début... Donc tu peux faire chauffer la CB  et t'acheter un clavier filaire mac... ça peut toujours être utile 

RQ: Evite d'écrire TOUT en majuscules sur un forum cela signifie que l'on est en train de hurler


----------

